# Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?



## Forelle25 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

gestern hat es uns trotz des schlechten Wetters hier in S-H zum Angeln am Forellenpuff ins Freie gezogen. Geplagt von Dauerregen und starkem Wind hatten wir nach einigen Stunden dann doch 5 schöne Forellen im Sack.

Zuhause angekommen hat sich herausgestellt, dass 4 von 5 stark von Kiemenkrebsen befallen waren. Die Kiemen waren sehr blass und die Leber zeigte stark gelbe Flecken. 

Daher die Frage ob man diese Fische noch essen kann/sollte.
Die Kiemenkrebse machen mir dabei weniger sorgen als die verfärbte Leber. Einige der Fische zeigten sich beim Drill dazu recht schlapp.


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

Hi, 

Fischkrankeheiten sind in der Regel nicht auf den Menschen übertragbar. (Aquarianer müssen sich da mehr sorgen machen als Angler...)
Von daher gibt es auch keine gesundheitlichen Folgen zu fürchten. Somal du die Fische ja auch nicht roh verzeheren möchtest?

Ein Aushängeschild für die Anlage ist das aber nicht gerade.

Grüße JK


----------



## Forelle25 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

Nein, die Fische sollten schon vorher im Backofen landen. 

Ich war selbst sehr verwundert, angel an diesem Teich schon lange und bisher war die Qualität der gefangenen Fische immer überdurchschnittlich gut. 
Daher musste ich mich auch vorher nie mit kranken Fängen beschäftigen.


----------



## MDieken (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

Moin,
da ich Anfang Dezember dieses Jahres meine Sportfischeriprüfung im Verien abgelegt habe, wurde uns erzählt, dass Fischkrankheiten nicht auf den Menschen übertragbar sind. Es sei denn du willst den Fisch roh essen, was du aber nicht vorhast.  

Ich würde den Fisch noch essen. 

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Forelle25 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

Als ich vor etwa 11 Jahren meine Sportfischereiprüfung abgelegt hab, wurde mir das auch erzählt. Ich stelle mir eben nur die Frage in wieweit eine kranke Leber ihren Dienst noch tun kann.
Mir wäre es eben lieber wenn der Mist in der Leber des Fisches endet als in meiner. 

Aber wenn ihr das beide so seht, dann steht dem wohl nichts im Wege.
Für weitere Bestätigungen oder auch andere Meinungen bin ich immer offen.
Euch beiden erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



Forelle25 schrieb:


> Als ich vor etwa 11 Jahren meine Sportfischereiprüfung abgelegt hab, wurde mir das auch erzählt. Ich stelle mir eben nur die Frage in wieweit eine kranke Leber ihren Dienst noch tun kann.
> Mir wäre es eben lieber wenn der Mist in der Leber des Fisches endet als in meiner.
> 
> Aber wenn ihr das beide so seht, dann steht dem wohl nichts im Wege.
> ...


 



Ich verstehe eines nicht.Wenn ich mir vor dem Verzehr eines
Lebensmittlel selbst nicht sicher bin,was soll ich dann mit den Meinungen von Anderen?|abgelehn


----------



## Andal (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

Wenn ich so etwas sehe, dann bin ich schon vor dem Essen satt. Schade um den Fisch, aber Katzen, Hühner und Krähen verwerten ihn ja noch sinnvoll.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich so etwas sehe, dann bin ich schon vor dem Essen satt. Schade um den Fisch, aber Katzen,* Hühner* und Krähen verwerten ihn ja noch sinnvoll.


 


Und dann das Huhn braten?


----------



## Forelle25 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich so etwas sehe, dann bin ich schon vor dem Essen satt. Schade um den Fisch, aber Katzen, Hühner und Krähen verwerten ihn ja noch sinnvoll.



So ging mir das auch. Aber ich dachte vllt stell ich mich einfach n bisschen zu doll an.


----------



## Allround-Angler (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

Auf jeden Fall würde ich mal mit dem Betreiber sprechen, derr sollte doch ein Interesse an guter Qualität haben. Dann kann er entsprechend reagieren.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

Um die grundsätzliche Genußtauglichkeit zu beurteilen mache ich es mal wie bei der Jagd:

Schließlich muß man als Jäger beurteilen, ob das erlegte Stück tauglich ist, oder nicht. Im Zweifel muß eine amtl. Fleischbeschau durchgeführt werden.

Dazu muß auf "bedenkliche Merkmale" geachtet werden.

Das Verhalten vor dem Schuß (hier: im Drill) gehört dazu:
Deine Forellen haben sich z.T. annormal verhalten (schlapp)

Dann folgt die äußere Beurteilung:
Starker Parasitenbefall, waren aber anscheinend nicht abgemagert ("schöne Forellen")

Das wichtigste ist dann der Zustand der inneren Organe.
Verfärbungen der Leber.
Das gilt eindeutig als bedenkliches Merkmal!
Aber sonst war anscheinend nicht anderes aufällig.

Die Fische waren durch Parasiten geschwächt, was zu dir Veränderungen der Leber erklärt.
Sonst hat nichts weiteres auf eine Krankheit hingedeutet.

Da es nur an einem einzelnen Organ leichte Veränderungen (Verfärbungen, aber z.B. keine Abszesse) gab, sind zwar die betroffenen Lebern (und die Kiemen) als genußuntauglich einzustufen, :mden Rest kannst jedoch bedenkenlos verzehren!

Daß einem bei dem Anblick aber ganz einfach der Appetit vergehen kann ist eine ganz andere Geschichte...
Ich kann gut verstehen, wenn einem das Essen dann nicht mehr schmeckt, obwohl das Fleisch völlig Ordnung ist.

Deswegen aber die Fische wegzuschmeißen wäre aber auch Verschwendung!#d
Wenn Du glaubst, sie werden Dir (wegen dem Bild im Kopf) nicht schmecken, dann kannst Du sie ja trotzdem immer noch bedenkenlos verschenken!
Sie sind ein einwandfreies Lebensmittel!

:mVielleicht essen deine Schwiegermutter oder Dein Chef ja gerne Fisch...

Grüße
vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Rhxnxr (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist dann der Zustand der inneren Organe.
> Verfärbungen der Leber.
> Das gilt eindeutig als bedenkliches Merkmal!



Guter Vergleich mit der Fleischbeschau bzw. Wildbretkontrolle beim Jagdwild :m.
Aber ab hier (Leberverfärbung !) ist Ende mit dem "In Verkehr bringen". Auch verschenken an die Schwiegermama kann letztlich als Straftat geahndet werden.
Kann man den Grund für die Verfärbung nicht zweifelsfrei feststellen (Ektoparasiten als Grund für nen Leberschaden sind eher fraglich), sollte der Fisch in die Mülltonne. Bei Wild wäre nun der Veterinär dran...


----------



## Sneep (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

Hallo,

die Kiemenkrebse sind sicher nur dann ein Problem, wenn man die Kiemen roh essen möchte. 

Was Leberverfärbungen betrifft, ist das unter Umständen ein Anzeichen einer Fischkrankheit wie VHS oder BKD.

Sehr viel wahrscheinlicher ist eine "Fettleber" durch zu viel oder falsches Futter. 

Das ist eine typische Folge von zu schneller Mast und zu dichtem Besatz der Mastteiche.
Die Kiemenkrebse deuten ebenfalls auf unsachgemäße Haltung hin.

Die Fische sind sicher genießbar, wenn man sich am Aussehen nicht stört.

Mahlzeit

Sneep


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

Hallo, 
nun kann ein angler sofort am fisch feststellen, ob er zwei schwänze hat , einige konnte ich schon bewundern, selbst mit zwei köpfen  unvorstellbar aber wahr.
Kleinen veränderungen die an haut, im fleisch, in den organen oder an den augen zu sehen sind, nehmen nicht alle angler wahr, wenn ja, so können einige angler grob die krankheit bestimmen, jedoch bei einigen veränderungen, kann nur durch eine laboruntersuchung die genaue krankheit festgestellt werden.
Das hier gepostet wird, dass fischkrankheiten nicht auf dem menschen sich übertragen kann, sieht so aus, als wenn es ein freibrief wäre - daß man jeden fisch der gesund aussieht oder auch "pusteln" hat essen kann. 
Dieses ist aber nicht der Fall und wenn diese ein prüfer bei einer anglerprüfung sagt, dann hat er den mund etwas zu voll genommen und weis nicht was er sagt. 
Wenn ich nur grob die fischfauna betrachte, so sind einige gesund aussehende fische nicht genießbar sogar das fleisch für den menschen giftig, das fängt um nur ein beispiel zu nennen, beim hai an und hört bei der einheimischen barbe auf, wo der rogen sowie das bauchfleisch in der laichzeit giftig ist. Desweiteren können gesund aussehende fische, reichlich mit schadstoffe belastet sein, in russland bzw. japan haben sie sogar strahlende augen.  
Auch bei den heimischen fischaten sollte man bei befall von parasiten, färbungen usw. vorsichtig sein, denn[FONT=verdana,tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-2][FONT=verdana,tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-2][FONT=verdana,tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-2]  vor dem fischbandwurm (Diphyllobotrium latum) kann ich nur warnen. Im geschlechtsreifen zustand lebt er im darm von katze, hund und mensch, wobei er bei kindern ernsthafte schäden anrichten kann. 
Als zwischenwirt fungieren raubfische, zb. hecht barsch und quappe sowie forellen. Die vollfinne (plerocercoid) liegt  eingekapselt in der rückenmuskulatur und in der leber von fischen. Die infektion erfolgt beim menschen, durch den genuss von fischfleisch welches roh, bzw. nicht voll durchgegart ist. Dieses sagt u.a. auch aus, dass es nicht unbedenklich ist, hunde und katzen mit rohem fischfleisch  zu füttern.
Nun darf man dieses nicht so eng sehen, denn als vor jahren die medien über den holl. hering  - den leckere matjes, mit seinen würmern berichtete, da brach der verkauf des herings zusammen - alle wollten wurmfrei bleiben.  Nicht nur die fische, auch die salatsprossen hat es schon erwischt und die vogelgrippe flog in windeseile über deutschland - man verkroch sich förmlich.

Dabei werden noch genügen faule tomaten verkauft und der verkauf vom pegasius - ein günstiges fischfleisch aus asien - boomt. Eine fischart, die in den asiatischen reisfeldern aber auch in schlammbecken gezüchtet werden - obwohl sie mit abfallprodukten der landwirtschaft und mit fekalien und noch andere leckereien gefüttert werden, ist es ein gefragter fisch - wobei er nicht nach fekalien schmeckt, ich finde das scheixxe gegenüber  des fleisches einer regenbogenforelle aus einer put&take anlage, das den geruch des futters bzw. vom schlamm - solch einen modergeruch - hat. [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
Man sieht es den fischen halt nicht an, ob sie lecker oder giftig sind.


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Guter Vergleich mit der Fleischbeschau bzw. Wildbretkontrolle beim Jagdwild :m.
> Aber ab hier (Leberverfärbung !) ist Ende mit dem "In Verkehr bringen". Auch verschenken an die Schwiegermama kann letztlich als Straftat geahndet werden.
> Kann man den Grund für die Verfärbung nicht zweifelsfrei feststellen (Ektoparasiten als Grund für nen Leberschaden sind eher fraglich), sollte der Fisch in die Mülltonne. Bei Wild wäre nun der Veterinär dran...


 
Hm,

wenn der Fisch aber tatsächlich noch genießbar ist, dann würde mich mal interessieren, WELCHE Straftat man denn durch das Verschenken an die Schwiegermutter verwirklicht werden soll???

Solange es keine vorsätzliche Körperverletzung durch giftigen Fisch ist, halte ich das Verschenken lediglich unappetitlicher Fische an andere für strafrechtlich völlig irrelevant - zwar nicht nett, aber rechtlich unbedenklich!

...aber man lernt ja nie aus....!...erzähl doch mal bitte, was es strafrechtlich dann ist....?!?

-->ich würde die Fische an meinen Hund verfüttern - und jut is!...aber selbst dem würde ich sie in diesem Fall vorher kochen - obwohl er sie ansonsten auch roh sehr gerne frißt!

Ernie


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

Hallo, das mit dem strafrechtlich ist ja einfach - man füttert die schwiegermutter so lange mit verseuchte fische, bis die augen glühen und der arzt feststellt - dass sie verseucht ist und ihre tage gezählt sind.  Sie jedoch sofort sagt, das kann nur mein schwiersohn gewesen sein - diese ratte - er hat mich immer schön mit fisch versorgt.
Dann macht der staatsanwalt mit dem angler d.h. schwiegersohn einen schönen drill, dass er kaum noch schlafen kann und nasse augen bekommt.:q:q:q
Aber wer macht dieses schon - unsere gewässer sind ja inzwischen sauber, wobei nach einem chemieunfall die toten fische als sondermüll entsorgt werden müssen.
Ich glaube, die fangfische in der region um berlin waren mal vor jahren so belastet, dass sie als sondermüll entsorgt werden sollten - ich glaube einige haben sie auch gefressen. 

Es sind kleine scherze die ich mache, wobei es nicht zum scherzen ist, denn im bereich um chernobyl snd alle tiere die dort vorkommen stark radioaktiv belastet. Sie kennen keine grenzen und laufen, fliegen oder schwimmen in gebiete wo die jagd erlaubt ist. Ich sah eine dokumentation über dieses verseuchte, menschenleere biotop, da versteht man die welt nicht mehr- so wird es auch in japan sein.

In den 70ger jahren habe ich in holland vom boot aus in der nordsee unmittelbar am damm vom ijsselmeer geangelt - zielfisch waren schollen, fast alle hatten geschwüre bis zur größe eines geldstückes,  z.T. bedingt durch die schlechte wasserqualität.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Guter Vergleich mit der Fleischbeschau bzw. Wildbretkontrolle beim Jagdwild :m.
> Aber ab hier (Leberverfärbung !) ist Ende mit dem "In Verkehr bringen". Auch verschenken an die Schwiegermama kann letztlich als Straftat geahndet werden.
> Kann man den Grund für die Verfärbung nicht zweifelsfrei feststellen (Ektoparasiten als Grund für nen Leberschaden sind eher fraglich), sollte der Fisch in die Mülltonne. Bei Wild wäre nun der Veterinär dran...



Mit der Leberverfärbung ist das so eine Sache.

Da meine Jägerprüfung jetzt auch schon gut 15 Jahre her ist und ich die letzten Jahre leider nicht mehr aktiv war, hab ich noch mal nachgeschaut:

Um das Wilbret als untauglich einzustufen müssen "erhebliche Abweichungen in Farbe, Konsistenz oder Geruch" vorliegen!
Das muß von Fall zu Fall entschieden werden und ist letztendlich immer eine Ermessensfrage.

Ich hatte das Glück, daß unser Kurs damals  im Fach Wildbrethygiene von einer bundesweit anerkannten Kapazität der Tierpathologie geschult wurde.
Wir waren öfter erstaunt, welche Organveränderungen er als noch als "nicht erheblich" bewertete...
(und welche scheinbaren "Kleinigkeiten" andererseits sofort zum Verwerfen des Wildbrets führten...)

Leberverfärbungen kommen beim Wild häufiger mal vor.
Gerade, weil auf der Jagd natürlich die schwachen Stücke vorrangig erlegt werden.
Ein hoher (Ekto)Parasitenbefall kann den Körper erheblich schwächen, was sich dann durchaus auch sehr schnell in der Leber bemerkbar machen!

Wenn ein Reh z.B. einen ungewöhnlich hohen Befall mit Rachendasseln hat, würde es mich eher wundern, wenn die Leber gar keine Farbabweichungen hätte..
Aber niemand würde deswegen ein ganzes Reh wegschmeißen.
Das Gesamtbild kann einem dann durchaus dem Appetit verderben, aber aus hygienischer Sicht ist das Fleisch trotzdem unbedenklich!

Und das mit dem Verschenken war nur für diesen Fall gedacht!

Entscheidend kann das aber nur jemand, der die Fische selbst begutachtet hat.

Dabei muß immer der Grundsatz "in dubio pro geo" gelten:
 "Im Zweifel für die Erde"!
Also eingraben (oder halt wegschmeißen)!

Grüße
vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Rhxnxr (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...aber man lernt ja nie aus....!...erzähl doch mal bitte, was es strafrechtlich dann ist....?!?



konkrete Frage = konkrete Antwort: ganz klar Körperverletzung!

Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, man hat festgestellt das da mit der Leber "irgendwas ist"...Hat man es übersehen oder es als unbedenklich erachtet, no Problem.

Es ging um den (unwahrscheinlichen) Fall, das der Fisch ernsthaft krank wäre und man ihn *wissentlich* in Verkehr bringt .
Den Rest haben Nachtschwärmer und Sneep eigentlich geklärt. Da es der Fisch aus 'nem Put&Take Gewässer stammt, wirds wohl am ehesten eine "Fettleber" vom Mastfutter sein.


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



Rhöner schrieb:


> konkrete Frage = konkrete Antwort: ganz klar Körperverletzung!
> 
> Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, man hat festgestellt das da mit der Leber "irgendwas ist"...Hat man es übersehen oder es als unbedenklich erachtet, no Problem.
> 
> ...


 
Na das klingt ja schon anders.

Denn beim Vorsatz wird´s schwierig, wenn man den Fisch selber nach Beschau für unbedenklich, aber ziemlich unappetitlich hält.

))

E.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, das mit dem strafrechtlich ist ja einfach - man füttert die schwiegermutter so lange mit verseuchte fische, bis die augen glühen und der arzt feststellt - dass sie verseucht ist und ihre tage gezählt sind. Sie jedoch sofort sagt, das kann nur mein schwiersohn gewesen sein - diese ratte - er hat mich immer schön mit fisch versorgt.
> Dann macht der staatsanwalt mit dem angler d.h. schwiegersohn einen schönen drill, dass er kaum noch schlafen kann und nasse augen bekommt.:q:q:q
> Aber wer macht dieses schon - unsere gewässer sind ja inzwischen sauber, wobei nach einem chemieunfall die toten fische als sondermüll entsorgt werden müssen.
> Ich glaube, die fangfische in der region um berlin waren mal vor jahren so belastet, dass sie als sondermüll entsorgt werden sollten - ich glaube einige haben sie auch gefressen.
> ...


----------



## LAC (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

*In den 70ger jahren habe ich in holland vom boot aus in der nordsee unmittelbar am damm vom ijsselmeer geangelt - zielfisch waren schollen, fast alle hatten geschwüre bis zur größe eines geldstückes, z.T. bedingt durch die schlechte wasserqualität.[/*QUOTE]


Sorry,auch wenn es OT ist.:m
Otto,wie erklärst du denn die vielen Fische mit Geschwüren in HS.?
HS bekommt schließlich jedes Jahr die blaue Flagge für hervorragende Wasserqualität.[/QUOTE]

Jürgen, es liegt ca. 40 jahre zurück, als ich sie in holland am damm gefangen habe. Es war der anfang, wo durch die umweltpolitik langsam die fließgewässer eine bessere wasserqualität bekamen. Der rhein, sowie andere fließgewässer hatte keine gute wasserqulität. Ich kenne noch zeiten, da hatte ich gelbe beine von der beize, als ich aus dem wasser kam - heute zählt dieser fluss zu den besten forellengewässern in NRW.
Die fließgewässer wurden damals ja als transportwege und abwasserkanäle benutzt, dieses hat sich nicht so stark bemerkbar gemacht in dk, da hat die landwirtschaft zwar schweren schaden angerichtet, aber es kamen keine reinen gifte ins gewässer, wie die schwerindustrie es gemacht hat. Deshalb ist in der skjern au ein lachsstamm zuhause, der über 1000 jahre alt ist.
Jürgen, die blaue flagge in dk, die aussagt, dass hier eine gute wasserqualität und vieles mehr vorhanden ist, sehe ich mit etwas anderen augen. Nun will ich mich nicht darüber äußern, jedenfalls ist es ein zeichen für touristen, dass hier gebadet werden kann. Sie weht nicht, wenn die kommune nicht dafür bezahlt.
Baden kann man auch im fjord, z.b. weht eine blaue flagge südlich von hvide sande, wo die surfschule ist. Ich habe auch schon oft im fjord geschwommen und bis zu den knöcheln im  im schlamm gesteckt :q hat mir gefallen und war nicht schlecht.  
Trotzdem versucht der staat seit jahren, dass die wasserqualität im fjord besser wird. War früher eine sichtweite von 1,5 m im wasser, ist diese zusammengebrochen auf 0,60 cm - die pflanzen starben ab, die den boden festigten usw. - es war für den fjord eine todeskreislauf. Inzwischen hat er sich ganz gut erholt, da jetzt der staat den wasseraustausch an der schleuse durchführt - trotzdem sind im südliche bereich einige fische mit parasiten usw. befallen, da halt die wasserqualität im fjord nicht die beste ist -  gerade im sommer. 
Die ockeraustragung von den entwässerungsgräben der landwirtschaft,  legt sich wie ein teppich über den fischlaich, der dann verpilzt. Bei der schnäpelart (Helt) treten diese probleme in der laichzeit auf.
Nun wird ja gegenüber der ostsee in der nordsee ein viel größerer umwälzung des wassers durchgeführt d.h. überall kann man dort eine blaue flagge aufstellen - außer südl. von hennestrand - da ist eine mülldeponie die das wasser vergiftet und beim baden werden dir die beine abfallen - verendete tiere liegen dort immer, badeverbotsschilder sind dort aufgestellt. Sie wird jetzt abgetragen, der dreck nach deutschland und holland gebracht und kommt gereinigt dann zurück nach DK. :q zig milliarden verschluckt diese deponie, die der staat kaum aufbringen konnte.

Jürgen, in hvide sande entsteht langsam ein überseehafen, in moment wird dort überall unter wasser gebuddelt, damit die großen überseeschiffe hvide sande anlaufen können - kreuzfahrtschiffe werden dann dort einlaufen :q und die fischindustrie blüht auf, weil aus dem nordmeer die großen fangschiffe dort liegen können :q vielleicht für immer -  ich hoffe du verstehst mich :q  die bauen ja keine kläranlage dort, damit die wasserqualität im hafen besser wird. 
In der zukunft könte es vielleicht ein schiffsfriedhof werden. 

Wenn die neue lachsfarm im fjord gebaut wird - dann gibt es lachs satt dort - und wenn man das abwasser nicht schön gereinigt aus der anlage kommt, dann ließt im fjord bzw. nordsee die menge dreck, was eine kleinstadt hinterlässt. 
Trotzdem wird die blaue flagge in hvide sande zu sehen sein, immerhin wurde der neu angelegte teure strand vor wenigen jahren von der königin eröffnet. Ich glaube man verlegt ihn, da es baugebiet jetzt ist.
Visionäres denken läuft hier mit einer zielstrebigen umsetzung ab - alles im sinne des tourismus  - denn wo kann man große schiffe sehen. :q  Nur in hamburg - bei der anreise - von der autobahn, dort fehlen jedoch die ferienhäuser :q  
Auch sollen von hvide sande, weltweit die großen windkraftanlagen verschifft werden. Wenn sie nicht eingezäunt werden, sind es ideale kinderspielplätze.:q
Alles vorteile über vorteile.

Denkt man wirklich visionär und berücksichtigt die globale erwärmung, dann könnte man jetzt schon einen antrag stellen, damit die gelder fließen, damit hvide sande ganz langsam auf eine plattform verlegt bzw. gebaut wird, damit es später weltweit das gößte sportcenter für wracktaucher wird.:q:q

Jürgen, hatten denn deine fische die du in hvide sande geangelt hast, geschwüre bzw. andere sichtbare verformungen oder parasitenbefall.
Ich angele ja selten auf platte, wobei die aale  die ich gelegentlich fange fast alle parasiten d.h. den schwimmblasenwurm hatten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



LAC schrieb:


> *In den 70ger jahren habe ich in holland vom boot aus in der nordsee unmittelbar am damm vom ijsselmeer geangelt - zielfisch waren schollen, fast alle hatten geschwüre bis zur größe eines geldstückes, z.T. bedingt durch die schlechte wasserqualität.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Sorry,auch wenn es OT ist.:m
> ...


 
*Jürgen, hatten denn deine fische die du in hvide sande geangelt hast, geschwüre *bzw. andere sichtbare verformungen oder parasitenbefall.
Ich angele ja selten auf platte, wobei die aale die ich gelegentlich fange fast alle parasiten d.h. den schwimmblasenwurm hatten.[/QUOTE]


Es waren Geschwüre,die sich kreisrund 1-2 mm tief in die Haut gefressen hatten.Teilweise mehrere Geschwüre beidseitig an einem Fisch.Mehr als ekelig.|uhoh:


----------



## LAC (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

Es waren Geschwüre,die sich kreisrund 1-2 mm tief in die Haut gefressen  hatten.Teilweise mehrere Geschwüre beidseitig an einem Fisch.Mehr als  ekelig.|uhoh:

Jürgen, 
so kenne ich sie von holland vor 35 jahre - sahen ekelig aus und einige habe ich sogar wieder ins wasser geworfen
Die schollen die im meer bei nymindegab gelandet werden , sehen gut aus, mehrer angler haben dort schon reichlich gefangen, die ich gesehen habe, im bereich des fjordes d.h. schleuse und hafenbereich könnte ich es mir auch vorstellen, dass sie geschwüre haben - obwohl die blaue flagge weht. 
Fische aus dem südlichen bereich im fjord haben zum teil parasiten z.b. die kapitalen rotaugen.


----------



## Heilbutt (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eines nicht.Wenn ich mir vor dem Verzehr eines
> Lebensmittlel selbst nicht sicher bin,was soll ich dann mit den Meinungen von Anderen?|abgelehn


Hä??|kopfkrat
*Das* verstehe ich wiederum nicht!?!
Soweit ich weiß wurde dieses (jedes!) Forum doch mal gebaut, um Meinungen kundzutun - oder eben einzuholen!?!?!?!#c

Wenn ich mir über was nicht sicher bin, und das passiert gar nicht so selten, dann frag ich einfach mal rum!!!
Ich finde das das normalste überhaupt!!

(Für alle jüngeren: "Nachfragen" war der Vorgänger von "googeln" :q)

Und wenn mir dann eine große Mehrheit bescheinigt das ich richtig liege, dann beruhigt und bestätigt mich das in meinem Tun!! 
Beim Jauch nennt man das "Publikumsjoker", und das funktioniert hervorragend!

Meine Frau fragt mich sogar sehr oft nach meiner Meinung, wenn es um den Verzehr von vermeintlich "abgelaufenen" Lebensmitteln geht...

Also immer schön weiterfragen!!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## LAC (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Hä??|kopfkrat
> *Das* verstehe ich wiederum nicht!?!
> Soweit ich weiß wurde dieses (jedes!) Forum doch mal gebaut, um Meinungen kundzutun - oder eben einzuholen!?!?!?!#c
> 
> ...



Hallo Holger,
sicherlich treten beim jauch, wenn der publikumsjoker genommen wird, keine probleme auf,  auch wenn der name, bei der hauptstadt von deutschland, falsch genannt wird  - das ist einfach lustig.
Wenn es aber um ferndiagnosen geht, die den menschen schädigen können, wird der schlaue jauch es nicht im programm haben - aber dieser thread.
Denn wenn ich dieses alles hier lesen, dann kräuseln sich bei mir die haare, hier soll eine ferndiagnose gemacht werden, nach worten - ohne untersuchung. 
Herrlich kann ich nur sagen und genau so lustig und dumm wie bei der hauptstadt deutschlands. 

Nur, dass es hier um den verzehr von fischen geht, die veränderungen aufweisen und durch verzehr vielleicht beim menschen vergiftungen bis hin zum tode führen können.

Nun werden einige sagen der spinnt, da mein prüfer was anderes gesagt hat - das glaube ich sogar. Das fischereigesetzt ist ja ein landesgesetz - und so denkt man halt von land zu land unterschiedlich  und als prüfling versteht man ja auch alles.

Es kommen genügend giftigen fische in der fischfauna vor, nun ist es zuviel verlangt dass man sie alle kennt, denn unter den eßbaren fischen, tummeln sich auch welche, die durch ihr fressverhalten,  inzwischen giftiges fleisch bekommen haben. Zum glück sind sie nicht bei uns heimisch.
Hinzu kommen die ganzen krankheiten die man zum teil äußerlich gar nicht sieht, sowie die fische, die äußerliche veränderungen aufweisen z,b, geschwüre parasitenbefall usw.

Die bandbreite kann also groß sein und die einheimische barbe, die ich schon angschnitten habe, hat giftiges fleisch in der laichzeit - nun muss man nur nioch die barbe erkennen und wissen wann die lichzeit ist - dann kann nichts mehr passieren.

Ferndiagnosen bei krankheiten und dann noch ohne foto, betrachte ich als laienhafte äußerung, wenn´s um eine vergiftung oder sogar leben gehen kann.

Das ist so, als wenn ich sagen würde, man kann durch den ärmel kanal schwimmen, das ist kein problem, morgen starten wir gemeinsam.  Am nächsten tag, stehen die bordies in den startlöchern, - glaub es mir, die meisten saufen ab.


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

#d

http://www.lfv-brandenburg.de/pages...rtragbare-fischkrankheiten---parasiten130.php


Ich fasse das wichtigste noch mal zusammen: 
Das Gro der hier vorkommenden Krankheiten lässt sich gar nicht auf den Menschen übertragen.
Kranker Fisch, ausreichend erhitzt --> beim Verzehr ungefährlich
Bakterien von erkrankten Fischen oder aus dem Wasser in Wunden (oder teilweise Mund) --> gefährlichster Übertragungsweg

Ich kenne keine Fischkrankheit, die wenn sie einen Menschen befällt tödlich wirkt - welche sind das?

Grüße JK


----------



## fenmaus (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

_*Hallo,
wenn du solche Fische im Umlauf bringst,kommst du bestimmt am Fernsehen.
Bei Gammelfleisch hat es auch geklappt, warum nicht bei Gammelfisch?#q#q#q
Guten Apetitt

*_


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



LAC schrieb:


> Wenn es aber um ferndiagnosen geht, die den menschen schädigen können, wird der schlaue jauch es nicht im programm haben - aber dieser thread.
> Denn wenn ich dieses alles hier lesen, dann kräuseln sich bei mir die haare, hier soll eine ferndiagnose gemacht werden, nach worten - ohne untersuchung.



Fall´s Du damit mich gemeint hast:
|gr:
Den Schuh lasse ich mir nicht anziehen!

Ich hab beschrieben, wie eine Genußtauglichkeitprüfung m.M. nach aussehen sollte.
Anhand des Beispiel der Forellen!



> Ferndiagnosen bei krankheiten und dann noch ohne foto, betrachte ich als laienhafte äußerung, wenn´s um eine vergiftung oder sogar leben gehen kann.



Ich habe explizit erwähnt, daß die Beurteilung nur am (gerade nicht mehr) "lebenden Objekt" gemacht werden kann!
Und, daß jeder selbst entscheiden muß, was er (gerade noch) zu essen bereit ist...

Per Ferndiagnose kann man manchmal ganz klar sagen, daß ein Fisch keinesfalls genusstauglich ist.
Aber selbst mit den besten Fotos ist eine verbindliche Aussage, das ein Fisch genießbar ist schlichtweg unmöglich, da z.B. weder Geruch noch Konsistenz herangezogen werden können!



> Das ist so, als wenn ich sagen würde, man kann durch den ärmel kanal  schwimmen, das ist kein problem, morgen starten wir gemeinsam.  Am  nächsten tag, stehen die bordies in den startlöchern, - glaub es mir,  die meisten saufen ab.



#6Genau!

Und wenn der Vettel sagt, daß eine Kurve locker mit hundertachzig geht, dann ist er am Tod von denen Schuld, die geglaubt haben, sie könnten das mit ihrem Kombi genauso schnell...#d

Grüße 
vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

@ Nachtschwärmer78
ich greife dich nicht an, auch kein anderen bordie. 

Hier im thread unterhält man sich bzw bekommt ratschläge, wie man sich zu verhalten hat, wenn ein angler an fischen sichtbare veränderungen feststellt, z.b. geschwüre, parasiten usw. Fischkrankeiten, die der angler, mit dem auge wahrnimmt und da kommen noch reichlich erkrangungen dazu, die nicht mehr mit dem auge erkennbar sind bis hin, wo das fischfleisch giftig ist bzw. vergiftet wurde.
Eine palette die ganz gewaltig ist und von land zu land und fisch unterschiedlich sein kann - einige krankheiten sind nach den eu richtlinien sogar meldepflichtig. 
Im wasser bewegt sich schon was und einige müssen reichlich studieren und forschung betreiben, damit sie dieses verstehen bzw. bekämpfen können, damit mensch und natur kein schaden erleidet. 
Nun kennt dieses anglerboard forum keine grenzen, sondern weltweit hat man zugriff und kann lesen bzw. posten. d.h. wir können die grenzen gar nicht abstecken, was einheimische fische sind, bzw. wo fische vorkommen, die nicht giftig sind. In berlin mussten vor jahren alle fische vernichtet werden bzw. waren sie sondermüll, da sie mit schadstoffe belastet waren. 
Ich erwähnte, dass das fleisch von der barbe in der laichzeit giftig ist. An der deutschen küste leben fische, die mehrere giftstachel haben, es ist ein einheimischer fisch und ein sehr geschmackvoller speisefisch. Wenn man ihn nicht kennt, kann es so enden
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=peterm%C3%A4nnchen&hl=de&sa=G&biw=1024&bih=553&gbv=2&tbm=isch&tbnid=9wDfYfkS5943rM:&imgrefurl=http://www.mir-co.net/fische/petermaennchen.htm&docid=HLlJY0txQxdcvM&imgurl=http://www.mir-co.net/fische/bilder/PetermaennchenStich.jpg&w=629&h=762&ei=QX4HT6GGLMrcsgb0n4SDDw&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=454&sig=115572082997252466782&page=1&tbnh=156&tbnw=138&start=0&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0&tx=70&ty=84

Mir kribbelt es jedoch in den fingern, wenn ich lese, fische können keine krankheiten übertragen, deshalb kann das fleisch ohne gefahr gegessen werden - diese worte werden dann noch bekräftigt, da es ja ein prüfer gesagt hat - ist er der liebe gott.
Ich war selbst im prüfungsausschuss und fischereiberater für den staat, ich hätte dieses nicht geäußert.
Wobei jeder fressen kann was er will, selbst gammelfisch wird verzehrt. Und da einige alles glauben, was gesagt wird, können gefahren bei verzehr von nicht essbaren fischen auftreten. Und wenn´s pasiert ist wird gesagt, das hat mein freund gesagt, ein angler der sich bestens auskennt  bzw. es hat im anglerlbord forum gestanden, wo angler für angler posten - das muss doch stimmen.
Da sehe ich die Problematik, deshalb habe ich die überquerung des kanlas angeschnitten und du den weltmeister erwähnt - trotzdem wird es gemacht. 
Hier im board stand, dass einer mit einem kleinen schlauchboot mit 5 ps zum gelben riff (nordsee) fahren will - bekam auch noch ratschläge. Da frage ich mich, was läuft da ab, die wissen doch nicht mehr was sie tun bzw. posten.

@ jkc
Krankheiten, die von tieren auf den menschen übertragen werden können, nennt man zoonose. Mit einer einzigen wurmerkrankung ist z. b. noch die fischtuberkulose auf den menschen übertragbar.
Nematoden sind besonders wichtig, weil sie die schwersten symptome  verursachen können. So verursachen larvale rundwürmer der familie anisakidae das syndrom der anisakione.  Infektion erfolgt durch verzehr von unzureichend gekochten oder rohen fischen oder tintenfischen. Die am häufigsten verantwortliche art ist _Anisakis simplex_ (“Anisakis Typ I Larve”). Auch _Pseudoterranova decipiens_ ist nicht selten. 
Nur zu information, da kennt sich jeder ja mit aus.
Tödlich kann endet, wenn man speisefischen angelt, wo das fleisch belastet ist bzw. giftig ist. Das ist ganz einfach, man muss nur die regionen kennen bzw. die fischarten.


----------



## Forelle25 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*

Die Problematik das irgendwer was sagt und jemand anderes das dann tut obwohl beide keine Ahnung haben verstehe ich wohl.

Ich bin zumindest was Lebensmittel angeht etwas empfindlich, letztendlich bin ich immer noch selbst dafür verantwortlich was ich esse und was nicht mehr. Ob nun Fischkrankheiten und Parasiten nach dem Durchgaren nicht mehr übertragbar sind, ist sicher gut zu wissen aber deshalb muss ich das noch lange nicht essen.

Wäre denn eine Gelbfärbung der Leber durch z.B. VHS von einer Fettleber zu unterscheiden?


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forellen, was ist noch essbar?*



Forelle25 schrieb:


> Die Problematik das irgendwer was sagt und jemand anderes das dann tut obwohl beide keine Ahnung haben verstehe ich wohl.
> 
> Ich bin zumindest was Lebensmittel angeht etwas empfindlich, letztendlich bin ich immer noch selbst dafür verantwortlich was ich esse und was nicht mehr. Ob nun Fischkrankheiten und Parasiten nach dem Durchgaren nicht mehr übertragbar sind, ist sicher gut zu wissen aber deshalb muss ich das noch lange nicht essen.
> 
> Wäre denn eine Gelbfärbung der Leber durch z.B. VHS von einer Fettleber zu unterscheiden?



@ Forelle 

Das VHS Virus kommt hauptsächlich in zuchtanstalten vor, so  wie ich mich entsinne wurde es erstmals in dänemark entdeckt, ist meldeflichtig und die tiere müssen sofort fachgerecht entsorgt werden - d.h. sie kommen nicht im handel, wobei das virus beim menschen abstirbt 
Die äußeren merkmale, die fische sind apathisch und können glotzaugen haben  Innere merkmale - blutungen im muskelfleisch wobei die leber schwach gefärbt sein kann.

Die fettleber ist ja schon fast eine volkskrankheit und kommt oft bei anglern vor, die wenig fisch fangen d.h.fisch essen,  jedoch viel alkohol saufen  prost kann ich da nur sagen. 
Hier ein foto:http://www.google.com/imgres?q=fett...9&tbnw=139&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0

Bei fischen z.b. aquariumfische zählt sie zu der häufigsten todesursache. Die krankheit entsteht bei den fischen durch falsches füttern und ist nicht heilbar. Die leber ist auch schwach gefärbt jedoch stark vergrößert. 
Ich habe früher nie meine aquariumfische untersucht ob sie eine säuferleber haben, deshalb kann ich dazu nichts sagen.


----------

